# Auger pops out of mount on one side



## bergs (Nov 26, 2013)

We have an 8.5 hp craftsman that the auger has now popped out of it's mount twice. it sucked up a newspaper a while back and I think when it jammed it bent the housing. The mounts themselves are made of plastic and have no grease fitting which sucks. I put it all back together but it kinda favors one side. I'm not sure how to straighten it all out, is this a common thing with the newer flimsier models? 

here's a pic of the side that pops out:









and the other side:


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

Is it possible to get a pic of the outside of the auger support?
On my honda there is a bolt that pulls everything together.


----------



## bergs (Nov 26, 2013)

there is only the 3 mounting bolts. there is no bolt in the center like on yours. I can't get a pic because its at my parents house about 60 miles away.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

Is it possible that the bolt is on the inside and has snapped or stripped?
Just a guess.


----------



## bergs (Nov 26, 2013)

I found this pic of the identical machine online:


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

seems like when it jammed, it maybe bowed the side(s) out? I'd straight edge them to see which is bowed and I'd try and beat it back into place, maybe even a touch further to keep it tight.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, I cringe saying this but it looks like it's good on the right side and you need to "bend" the left side in a quarter of an inch + .
Because metal has a memory and wants to return to it's shape you'll likely need to pull the auger out or at least pull the left and right side support bearings and see if you can tilt it enough while gently using a big hammer and chunk of wood to bend the left side of the auger housing back to where it needs to be to reduce the excessive clearance on that side. You just won't be able to bend it enough with everything assembled.

At least you didn't do this


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, my old Ariens has those center bolts on the sides as well. I wonder if after you get things bent back in to place if you would be able to drill and tap a hole on each side of the auger shaft.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm sure you're going to have to pull the whole auger assm out of the housing to use a ratchet strap to bend this all back in place. Or perhaps a quicker fix would be to make a shim or washers to put between the flange and housing to bring in the flange a bit.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Washers under each ear of the bearing would be a good temp fix till warmer weather.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, I like the ratchet straps and washers idea. Good job guys.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

For the ratchet strap trick, I'd use eyelets through the mount bolt holes to pull it together, then whack a piece of wood near the top and rear edges to set the bend. Otherwise you're just stretching it.

For a shim, I'd recommend a piece of plate steel with 3 holes drilled for better stability and support of the end bushings.


----------



## bergs (Nov 26, 2013)

Yea thanks everyone. I'll stick some washers behind the flange and also try to straigten it too


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Do I see a big crack on the left side rear housing ? If the left side is bent out of shape she will pull a part.


----------

